# Ma vogliamo fare gli auguri



## Nono (19 Marzo 2022)

a tutti questi bravi papà.... che vorrebbero sempre vedere i propri figli sfidanzati...   

Cosa vi hanno, o avete, regalato?????


----------



## Pincopallino (19 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> a tutti questi bravi papà.... che vorrebbero sempre vedere i propri figli sfidanzati...
> 
> Cosa vi hanno, o avete, regalato?????


Un vassoio di zeppole, regalato da loro, comprato da me.


----------



## omicron (19 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> a tutti questi bravi papà.... che vorrebbero sempre vedere i propri figli sfidanzati...
> 
> Cosa vi hanno, o avete, regalato?????


A mio babbo una bottiglia di grappa
La bimba a scuola ha fatto un diploma per il babbo e un vasetto con una piantina seminata da loro a scuola
Io a mio marito ho preso anche degli alcolici


----------



## Etta (19 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> a tutti questi bravi papà.... che vorrebbero sempre vedere i propri figli sfidanzati...
> 
> Cosa vi hanno, o avete, regalato?????


Nulla. Se dovessimo regalare qualcosa ad ogni festa addio.


----------



## Tachipirina (19 Marzo 2022)

Auguri a tuti i papà

a mio papà una rosa
a mio suocero una bottiglia buona 
a mio marito altra bottiglia buona da me e un weekend in SPA da ns figlio
 (ovviamente è compreso quello della festa della mamma ha detto il pargolo, visto che ci andate in 2)


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> A mio babbo una bottiglia di grappa
> La bimba a scuola ha fatto un diploma per il babbo e un vasetto con una piantina seminata da loro a scuola
> Io a mio marito ho preso anche degli alcolici


Li vuoi eliminare tutti?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Marzo 2022)

Al mio papà purtroppo non posso più regalare nulla 
A mio marito i ragazzi compreranno un paio di bottiglie di vino buono


----------



## omicron (19 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Li vuoi eliminare tutti?


 ma no perché?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma no perché?


L’alcol fa male.


----------



## omicron (19 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L’alcol fa male.


Ma mica si beve tutti i giorni


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma mica si beve tutti i giorni


*L’alcol è una sostanza tossica, potenzialmente cancerogena e con la capacità di indurre dipendenza*
Al contrario di quanto si ritiene comunemente, l’alcol non è un nutriente e il suo consumo non è utile all’organismo o alle sue funzioni. Causa invece danni diretti alle cellule di molti organi, soprattutto fegato e sistema nervoso centrale, e in particolare alle cellule del cervello.
L’alcol è la principale causa di molte malattie. Tra le prime:

la sindrome o crisi di astinenza da alcol
il coma etilico o intossicazione acuta da alcol
*Patologie alcol-correlate*
Per quanto riguarda le patologie organiche la nosologia di patologia alcol-correlata si è notevolmente ampliata negli ultimi anni, per cui, oltre alle patologie relative all’apparato gastroenterico (esofagite, gastrite, steatosi, epatite acuta e cronica, cirrosi epatica, pancreatiti e tumori) e del sistema nervoso centrale e periferico (atrofia cerebrale, polinevriti), altri sistemi risultano coinvolti, quali il cardiovascolare (infarto miocardico, tromboflebiti, vasculiti), l’endocrino-riproduttivo (infertilità, impotenza, diminuzione del desiderio sessuale, alterazioni ormonali), talora in modo irreversibile. L’alcol è anche causa concomitante di alcuni tumori maligni, parzialmente alcol-attribuibili, come il tumore dell'oro-faringe, dell'esofago, del colon-retto, della laringe, del fegato e della mammella (la IARC -_ International Agency for Research on Cancer_ lo classifica nel gruppo 1, sicuramente cancerogeno per l’uomo).

*Danni alcol-correlati*
L’alcol è inoltre responsabile di molti danni indiretti (i cosiddetti danni alcol-correlati), dovuti a comportamenti associati a stati di intossicazione acuta, come nel caso dei comportamenti sessuali a rischio, degli infortuni sul lavoro, degli episodi di violenza, della guida in stato di ebbrezza (gli incidenti stradali provocati dalla guida in stato d’ebbrezza hanno un peso preponderante nella mortalità giovanile).
Per quanto riguarda gli infortuni sul lavoro, oltre il 25% di essi sono quelli “in itinere” sul percorso tra casa e lavoro e viceversa. Basta raggiungere un’alcolemia di 0.5 g/l per raddoppiare il rischio di subire un infortunio.
Sul lavoro il consumo di alcol raccomandato è zero e per alcune categorie ad alto rischio per l’incolumità a terzi la legge prevede esplicitamente il divieto di consumo nei luoghi di lavoro.






						I danni dell'alcol
					

Alcol - I danni dell'alcol




					www.salute.gov.it


----------



## omicron (19 Marzo 2022)

@Brunetta grazie, li sapevo i pericoli dell’alcol
Ma pensa che io ho a casa una bottiglia di grappa di Chardonnay comprata in Trentino, se non ricordo male, nel 2006, nessuno abusa


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> @Brunetta grazie, li sapevo i pericoli dell’alcol
> Ma pensa che io ho a casa una bottiglia di grappa di Chardonnay comprata in Trentino, se non ricordo male, nel 2006, nessuno abusa


Il punto è che fa male l’uso. L’abuso aggrava.


----------



## Nono (19 Marzo 2022)

Io ho ricevuto un bellissimo regalo che desideravo tanto e da tempo.
Un nuovo caschetto mtb .... che mi sono comprato, impacchettato .... con la solita farsa di far finta di essere felicemente sorpreso.

As usual.....


----------



## omicron (19 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il punto è che fa male l’uso. L’abuso aggrava.


Si ma mio babbo e mio marito non è che aspettano i miei regali per bere  mio suocero ha pure la vigna


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Si ma mio babbo e mio marito non è che aspettano i miei regali per bere  mio suocero ha pure la vigna


Ma ormai il regalo è stato fatto.
Basta sapere.
”Pur rappresentando una sostanza giuridicamente legale, l’alcol è una sostanza psicotropa che, se assunta a dosi elevate, può portare alla dipendenza. Le bevande alcoliche, soprattutto il vino, sono un prodotto largamente utilizzato nel nostro Paese e il loro consumo è parte integrante della cultura e della tradizione italiana, pertanto è necessario contenere i rischi e i danni di salute e sociali correlati al consumo di bevande alcoliche, responsabilizzando le persone nella quantità e nella modalità di assunzione degli alcolici.
*"Meno è meglio"*
Oggi nei documenti di consenso, nelle Linee Guida per una sana alimentazione, non si usano più termini come “consumo moderato”, “consumo consapevole” o simili, che potrebbero indurre il consumatore in una certa indulgenza nel bere alcolici.
*Non è possibile, infatti, identificare livelli di consumo che non comportino alcun rischio per la salute*.”




__





						Alcol, zero o il meno possibile
					

Alcol - Alcol, zero o il meno possibile




					www.salute.gov.it


----------



## Martoriato (19 Marzo 2022)

Mio figlio mi ha regalato un bigliettino fatto a scuola,io a mio padre nulla perché ieri abbiamo avuto una piccola discussione in azienda. Ammetto di non essere stato molto simpatico ma mi sto togliendo parecchi sassolini dalle scarpe ultimamente.
Io mi auto regalerei un orologio e sto cercando una qualsiasi scusa per andare a prenderlo,fino a quella di avere il dovere far girare l’economia,ma in realtà alla fine la mia taccagneria prende il sopravvento..


----------



## omicron (19 Marzo 2022)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Mio figlio mi ha regalato un bigliettino fatto a scuola,io a mio padre nulla perché ieri abbiamo avuto una piccola discussione in azienda. Ammetto di non essere stato molto simpatico ma mi sto togliendo parecchi sassolini dalle scarpe ultimamente.


Tu che non sei simpatico? Davvero?


----------



## ologramma (19 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L’alcol fa male.


e anche ingrassare


----------



## Nono (19 Marzo 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> e anche ingrassare


E anche ciulare


----------



## Martoriato (19 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Tu che non sei simpatico? Davvero?


Io sono fisicamente antipatico e ne vado fiero.


----------



## ologramma (19 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> E anche ciulare


se ne abusi fino  alla sbronza , sai cosa ti succede ?
Pensi di aver trombato  ma la verità è che è stato un sogno, ne ho visti  di ubriachi  e le cose devastanti che hanno fatto


----------



## omicron (19 Marzo 2022)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Io sono fisicamente antipatico e ne vado fiero.


me ne ero accorta


----------



## Nono (19 Marzo 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> se ne abusi fino  alla sbronza , sai cosa ti succede ?
> Pensi di aver trombato  ma la verità è che è stato un sogno, ne ho visti  di ubriachi  e le cose devastanti che hanno fatto


Si, ma intendevo lei. Io sto sobrio


----------



## omicron (19 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Si, ma intendevo lei. Io sto sobrio


Qualcuno potrebbe dire che faresti una violenza


----------



## Nono (19 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Qualcuno potrebbe dire che faresti una violenza


In effetti ho avuto sempre la fantasia di fare l'amore con la mia donna un po brilla. Non ubriaca, ... brilla   
Tutte sobrie invece


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Marzo 2022)

Regalate na cassa di grappa alla vecchia malefica e fatecela ingozzare!!!

Ma che cazzo.


----------



## omicron (19 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> In effetti ho avuto sempre la fantasia di fare l'amore con la mia donna un po brilla. Non ubriaca, ... brilla
> Tutte sobrie invece


Mah… io credo che sia meglio avere a che fare con persone consapevoli  io poi se bevo un po’ dopo dormo


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Si, ma intendevo lei. Io sto sobrio


A me capita sempre con le nanerottole. Beviamo lo stesso e sono sbronze solo loro. Differenza di peso


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Qualcuno potrebbe dire che faresti una violenza


Oh. Chianti e GHB sono due bestie diverse


----------



## bravagiulia75 (19 Marzo 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> A me capita sempre con le nanerottole. Beviamo lo stesso e sono sbronze solo loro. Differenza di peso


Cazz è vero...
Io ho la brutta abitudine di bere con i miei amici/amiche che sono almeno il mio doppio....


----------



## ivanl (19 Marzo 2022)

Io ho ricevuto una camicia, ma ho apprezzato di più il sorriso di mio figlio del regalo in sé. A mio padre regalo una bottiglia di Amarone


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Io ho ricevuto una camicia, ma ho apprezzato di più il sorriso di mio figlio del regalo in sé. A mio padre regalo una bottiglia di Amarone


Ho mangiato un meraviglioso risotto all’amarone a Verona. Ho provato a rifarlo, ma ho messo troppo vino ed era disgustoso


----------



## Cattivik (19 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *L’alcol è una sostanza tossica, potenzialmente cancerogena e con la capacità di indurre dipendenza*
> Al contrario di quanto si ritiene comunemente, l’alcol non è un nutriente e il suo consumo non è utile all’organismo o alle sue funzioni. Causa invece danni diretti alle cellule di molti organi, soprattutto fegato e sistema nervoso centrale, e in particolare alle cellule del cervello.
> L’alcol è la principale causa di molte malattie. Tra le prime:
> 
> ...


Hai già scelto il ponte?

Cattivik

PS minchia che due coglioni


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2022)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Hai già scelto il ponte?
> 
> Cattivik
> 
> PS minchia che due coglioni


È il ministero, non l’ho inventato io.
Preferisci non sapere?

Non ho capito il ponte.


----------



## Ulisse (19 Marzo 2022)

ho ricevuto la solita filastrocca imparata a memoria in classe con lavoretto.
ed un pensiero sul mio essere papà, fatto da lui, che mi ha molto colpito.
Per quanto bello e profondo.
Gli ho chiesto due volte se fosse stato lui a pensarlo o se imbeccato dalla maestra.

poi ha concluso facendomi osservare che sicuramente un papà, nel giorno della sua festa, si sentirebbe ancora più contento se gli fosse data la possibilità di fare un regalo al figlio.
Mi ha concesso gentilmente la cosa.


----------



## Cattivik (19 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È il ministero, non l’ho inventato io.
> Preferisci non sapere?
> 
> Non ho capito il ponte.


Brunetta cara il tuo intervento ci stava se si  parlava dell'abuso di alcol... Ma messo qui dove si parla di aver regalato una o due bottiglie di vino per la festa del papà... come dire un elefante in cristalleria...

Tutti sanno che il vino fa male come tante altre cose... Però mi piacerebbe sapere il delta anni e qualità di vita tra un astemio e chi beve con moderazione .

Cattivik

PS Il tuo post era talmente triste che solo chi è ad un passo dal suicidio fa una considerazione come la tua quando si parla di un regalo alla festa del papà... Da qui se avevi già scelto il ponte da cui gettarti...

PS Mai pensato di cambiare il nick in Giacomo Brunetta...


----------



## Foglia (19 Marzo 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> ho ricevuto la solita filastrocca imparata a memoria in classe con lavoretto.
> ed un pensiero sul mio essere papà, fatto da lui, che mi ha molto colpito.
> Per quanto bello e profondo.
> Gli ho chiesto due volte se fosse stato lui a pensarlo o se imbeccato dalla maestra.
> ...



Mi sembra di sentire mio figlio


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2022)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Brunetta cara il tuo intervento ci stava se si  parlava dell'abuso di alcol... Ma messo qui dove si parla di aver regalato una o due bottiglie di vino per la festa del papà... come dire un elefante in cristalleria...
> 
> Tutti sanno che il vino fa male come tante altre cose... Però *mi piacerebbe sapere il delta anni e qualità di vita tra un astemio e chi beve con moderazione* .
> 
> ...


Veramente molti hanno parlato di superalcolici, che sono proporzionalmente più dannosi del vino.
Ho scelto questa discussione proprio perché il link sarebbe stato più di impatto.
Io sono felice come una Pasqua e non rompo le scatole a nessuno a cena o pranzo per un bicchiere di vino che mi piacerebbe molto.
Davvero pensi che il danno dell’alcol che sia cosa nota?
Non credo, visto che fai questa osservazione che ho grassettato.
Infatti il punto è la qualità di vita. Con le malattie causate dall’alcol la qualità è pessima. 
Poi ognuno si fa del male come preferisce.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2022)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Brunetta cara il tuo intervento ci stava se si  parlava dell'abuso di alcol... Ma messo qui dove si parla di aver regalato una o due bottiglie di vino per la festa del papà... come dire un elefante in cristalleria...
> 
> Tutti sanno che il vino fa male come tante altre cose... Però mi piacerebbe sapere il delta anni e qualità di vita tra un astemio e chi beve con moderazione .
> 
> ...


Chi è Giacomo Brunetta?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (19 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi è Giacomo Brunetta?


Secondo me ha omesso una virgola...tra Giacomo e Brunetta


----------



## Nocciola (19 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente molti hanno parlato di superalcolici, che sono proporzionalmente più dannosi del vino.
> Ho scelto questa discussione proprio perché il link sarebbe stato più di impatto.
> Io sono felice come una Pasqua e non rompo le scatole a nessuno a cena o pranzo per un bicchiere di vino che mi piacerebbe molto.
> Davvero pensi che il danno dell’alcol che sia cosa nota?
> ...


I danni dell’alcol sono conosciuti in casi di abuso
Il bicchiere di vino a pasto viene anche consigliato dai medici
Idem anche un bicchiere di grappa o amaro o altro se bevuti saltuariamente non danno problemi
Parlare di voler far del male con un regalo per la festa del papà mi sembra eccessivo e fuori luogo a meno che non si sappia che il papà sia un alcolista o ex alcolista


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Secondo me ha omesso una virgola...tra Giacomo e Brunetta


Continuo a non capire. Sono ignorante.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> I danni dell’alcol sono conosciuti in casi di abuso
> Il bicchiere di vino a pasto viene anche consigliato dai medici
> Idem anche un bicchiere di grappa o amaro o altro se bevuti saltuariamente non danno problemi
> Parlare di voler far del male con un regalo per la festa del papà mi sembra eccessivo e fuori luogo a meno che non si sappia che il papà sia un alcolista o ex alcolista


Segui il link.
Anch’io pensavo che fosse un problema di abuso.


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente molti hanno parlato di superalcolici, che sono proporzionalmente più dannosi del vino.
> Ho scelto questa discussione proprio perché il link sarebbe stato più di impatto.
> Io sono felice come una Pasqua e non rompo le scatole a nessuno a cena o pranzo per un bicchiere di vino che mi piacerebbe molto.
> Davvero pensi che il danno dell’alcol che sia cosa nota?
> ...


*HAI ROTTO IL CAZZO!*


----------



## bravagiulia75 (19 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Continuo a non capire. Sono ignorante.


Leopardi....


----------



## Nocciola (19 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Segui il link.
> Anch’io pensavo che fosse un problema di abuso.


Trovo tutto esagerato. 
Dopodiché credo che ci siano situazioni che con un calice di vino davanti diventano più piacevoli 
Sicuramente senza alcol dolci Grassi ecc ecc si farà una vita più salutare ma sicuramente meno piacevole . Si può scendere a compromessi


----------



## perplesso (19 Marzo 2022)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Mio figlio mi ha regalato un bigliettino fatto a scuola,io a mio padre nulla perché ieri abbiamo avuto una piccola discussione in azienda. Ammetto di non essere stato molto simpatico ma mi sto togliendo parecchi sassolini dalle scarpe ultimamente.
> Io mi auto regalerei un orologio e sto cercando una qualsiasi scusa per andare a prenderlo,fino a quella di avere il dovere far girare l’economia,ma in realtà alla fine la mia taccagneria prende il sopravvento..


non sei antipatico.  sei uno sfigato da coppa dei campioni


----------



## omicron (19 Marzo 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> A me capita sempre con le nanerottole. Beviamo lo stesso e sono sbronze solo loro. Differenza di peso


Ti farei vedere mia cugina


----------



## Cattivik (19 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente molti hanno parlato di superalcolici, che sono proporzionalmente più dannosi del vino.
> Ho scelto questa discussione proprio perché il link sarebbe stato più di impatto.
> Io sono felice come una Pasqua e non rompo le scatole a nessuno a cena o pranzo per un bicchiere di vino che mi piacerebbe molto.
> Davvero pensi che il danno dell’alcol che sia cosa nota?
> ...


Brunetta Brunetta scendi dalla cattedra...

Certo che le malattie dovute all'alcol ti peggiorano la vita... hai scoperto l'acqua calda... In percentuale quanti che fanno un uso moderato di alcolici incorrono in queste patologie?

Cattivik


----------



## ladyred (19 Marzo 2022)

Ma ovvio che una persona normale non beve ogni sera, ma quando si è in compagnia o a una serata di musica live senza un paio di bicchieri sarebbe tutto più noioso


----------



## Pincopallino (19 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Trovo tutto esagerato.
> Dopodiché credo che ci siano situazioni che con un calice di vino davanti diventano più piacevoli
> Sicuramente senza alcol dolci Grassi ecc ecc si farà una vita più salutare ma sicuramente meno piacevole . Si può scendere a compromessi


Si vive da malati per morire da sani. Visto che si crepa comunque.


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Segui il link.
> Anch’io pensavo che fosse un problema di abuso.


Mio nonno beveva vino ai pasti, il pomeriggio giocando a carte si faceva un paio di Bianchini. Fumava le nazionali senza filtro ed è morto a 89 anni, pochi mesi dopo mia nonna.
Stai esagerando, è la festa del papà si regala un paio di bottiglie.
Non è la sagra della Gaina.


----------



## Nono (19 Marzo 2022)

Una volta si regalava l'amaro 18 isolabella, o il vecchia Romagna etichetta nera      
Generazione di alcolizzati


----------



## Pincopallino (19 Marzo 2022)

Potremmo aprire un post a parte solo per parlare di alcolismo e dipendenze varie. Farlo in questo post lo trovo un po fuori luogo, giusto per usare un termine educato.


----------



## Koala (20 Marzo 2022)

Non so se in tema con gli ultimi sviluppi del post… quest’anno questa festa è stata strana… ho un bambino a scuola nato in una condizione simile a quella di @Edo69Edo, solo che il padre non l’ha mai riconosciuto… è stata la prima volta per me, in quasi 10 anni in quella scuola, vedere un certo tipo di tristezza negli occhi di un bambino nell’imparare una poesia che non avrebbe mai recitato a nessuno, nello scrivere dei pensieri generici perché lui non sa un papà com’è… che tristezza… e mi sono chiesta se è proprio necessario fare tutto questo, perché i bambini non fanno lavoretti con le mamme per festeggiare i loro papà o viceversa?


----------



## Andromeda4 (20 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> a tutti questi bravi papà.... che vorrebbero sempre vedere i propri figli sfidanzati...
> 
> Cosa vi hanno, o avete, regalato?????


Sono venuti mio fratello, cognata e nipote, hanno portato cinese e sushi, più zeppole... siamo stati tutti insieme.


----------



## Koala (20 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Sono venuti mio fratello, cognata e nipote, hanno portato cinese e sushi, più zeppole... siamo stati tutti insieme.


Spero senza vino


----------



## Andromeda4 (20 Marzo 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Spero senza vino



C'era, sì, ne abbiamo aperte due diverse, rosato... ci ho pensato mentre leggevo le altre risposte, perché mia cognata aveva razionato i bicchieri a mio fratello...


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Leopardi....


Non mi risulta che fosse salutista. Poveretto è vissuto in un'epoca con una medicina approssimativa.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Mio nonno beveva vino ai pasti, il pomeriggio giocando a carte si faceva un paio di Bianchini. Fumava le nazionali senza filtro ed è morto a 89 anni, pochi mesi dopo mia nonna.
> Stai esagerando, è la festa del papà si regala un paio di bottiglie.
> Non è la sagra della Gaina.


Segui il link.
Sono contenta per tuo nonno.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Non so se in tema con gli ultimi sviluppi del post… quest’anno questa festa è stata strana… ho un bambino a scuola nato in una condizione simile a quella di @Edo69Edo, solo che il padre non l’ha mai riconosciuto… è stata la prima volta per me, in quasi 10 anni in quella scuola, vedere un certo tipo di tristezza negli occhi di un bambino nell’imparare una poesia che non avrebbe mai recitato a nessuno, nello scrivere dei pensieri generici perché lui non sa un papà com’è… che tristezza… e mi sono chiesta se è proprio necessario fare tutto questo, perché i bambini non fanno lavoretti con le mamme per festeggiare i loro papà o viceversa?


----------



## Edo69Edo (20 Marzo 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Non so se in tema con gli ultimi sviluppi del post… quest’anno questa festa è stata strana… ho un bambino a scuola nato in una condizione simile a quella di @Edo69Edo, solo che il padre non l’ha mai riconosciuto… è stata la prima volta per me, in quasi 10 anni in quella scuola, vedere un certo tipo di tristezza negli occhi di un bambino nell’imparare una poesia che non avrebbe mai recitato a nessuno, nello scrivere dei pensieri generici perché lui non sa un papà com’è… che tristezza… e mi sono chiesta se è proprio necessario fare tutto questo, perché i bambini non fanno lavoretti con le mamme per festeggiare i loro papà o viceversa?


Spero di non fare quella fine li.


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Marzo 2022)

Edo69Edo ha detto:


> Spero di non fare quella fine li.


In che senso


----------



## Edo69Edo (20 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> In che senso


Che il bambino si senta come questo bambino descritto nella storia. Mi fa un male assurdo pensare a scenari del genere.. ma per ora mi fa più male una figlia che non mi parla da giorni e una moglie che mi odia.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2022)

Edo69Edo ha detto:


> Che il bambino si senta come questo bambino descritto nella storia. Mi fa un male assurdo pensare a scenari del genere.. ma per ora mi fa più male una figlia che non mi parla da giorni e una moglie che mi odia.


Tu metti in contrapposizione cose che non lo sono.
Pensi che occuparti di un nuovo figlio sarebbe un tradimento di tua figlia.
Da figlio unico saresti stato geloso di un fratello?


----------



## Etta (20 Marzo 2022)

Ieri mi ero dimenticata di postare questa:


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Segui il link.
> Sono contenta per tuo nonno.


Abbi pazienza, se cerchi su Internet dolore all'alluce, già alla seconda opzione c'è scritto che potrebbe essere un tumore. 
Quandi per il bere, dove i minori possono abusarne, le conseguenze peggiori vengono esaltate


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi risulta che fosse salutista. Poveretto è vissuto in un'epoca con una medicina approssimativa.


No sicuramente...
Ma non era proprio l ottimismo fatto persona...


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Abbi pazienza, se cerchi su Internet dolore all'alluce, già alla seconda opzione c'è scritto che potrebbe essere un tumore.
> Quandi per il bere, dove i minori possono abusarne, le conseguenze peggiori vengono esaltate


Perché il ministero della salute è l’equivalente di un qualsiasi cretino che spara fesserie in rete o di una lettura affrettata dei sintomi?
C’è scritto chiaramente e l’ho riportato che non è possibile una campagna contro il consumo di alcol perché fa parte della nostra cultura ed è una voce importante della nostra economia. 
I danni non possono essere 0 per qualsiasi quantità. Non è questione di abuso come per la carne o i grassi o lo zucchero.
Puoi dirmi che sono stata inopportuna per lo spazio.
Ma lo sono stata come chi suggerisce di usare il preservativo a una innamorata.
Ma forse è proprio quello il momento giusto per dirlo.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No sicuramente...
> Ma non era proprio l ottimismo fatto persona...


Ne aveva motivo.
Sono la persona più ottimista che conosca.


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché il ministero della salute è l’equivalente di un qualsiasi cretino che spara fesserie in rete o di una lettura affrettata dei sintomi?
> C’è scritto chiaramente e l’ho riportato che non è possibile una campagna contro il consumo di alcol perché fa parte della nostra cultura ed è una voce importante della nostra economia.
> I danni non possono essere 0 per qualsiasi quantità. Non è questione di abuso come per la carne o i grassi o lo zucchero.
> Puoi dirmi che sono stata inopportuna per lo spazio.
> ...


Il Ministero della salute approva pure farmaci che nel giro di pochi anni vengono ritirati dal mercato, per gravi effetti collaterali, dei quali ben sapevano. 
Un bicchiere di vino non crea gravi danni come qualsiasi altro alimento. Tutto dipende dall'uso che si fa. 
Certo che ad un papà alcolizzato nin si regala di sicuro la bottiglia


----------



## Ulisse (20 Marzo 2022)

Dovevo immaginarlo che quella strega di mia suocera quando mi offre il liquore lo fa solo per ammazzarmi.
La manderò nella peggiore casa si cura lontano da tutti.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Il Ministero della salute approva pure farmaci che nel giro di pochi anni vengono ritirati dal mercato, per gravi effetti collaterali, dei quali ben sapevano.
> Un bicchiere di vino non crea gravi danni come qualsiasi altro alimento. Tutto dipende dall'uso che si fa.
> Certo che ad un papà alcolizzato nin si regala di sicuro la bottiglia


Quindi il fatto che possano essere ritirati farmaci, in base a evidenze successive, invalida le evidenze dei danni da alcol? 
Allora potresti usare i farmaci ritirati con un buon bicchiere di vino.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Dovevo immaginarlo che quella strega di mia suocera quando mi offre il liquore lo fa solo per ammazzarmi.
> La manderò nella peggiore casa si cura lontano da tutti.


No. Tua suocera non lo sa.
Oppure non vuole saperlo, come la maggior parte delle persone che non vogliono rinunciare a una cosa che fa parte della cultura e delle abitudini, che trovano con un buon sapore e che dà anche effetti psicotropi graditi.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Tua suocera non lo sa.
> Oppure non vuole saperlo, come la maggior parte delle persone che non vogliono rinunciare a una cosa che fa parte della cultura e delle abitudini, che trovano con un buon sapore e che dà anche effetti psicotropi graditi.


Ma se bevi un bicchiere di vino o un amaro non hai effetti psicotropi 
Figurati , sarei la prima a non bere
Esageri, e ripeto non c’è medico che non dica che un bicchiere di vino a tavola non fa male


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma se bevi un bicchiere di vino o un amaro non hai effetti psicotropi
> Figurati , sarei la prima a non bere
> Esageri, e ripeto non c’è medico che non dica che un bicchiere di vino a tavola non fa male


Quello è il ministero.
Non vedo la possibilità di interessi nel dire di NON consumare.
Altri hanno parlato degli effetti è di come senza alcol non ci si diverte o ci si diverte meno.
Il vino è buonissimo. Piace anche a me. L’ho sempre bevuto, finché non ho saputo che i danni vengono dall’uso e non dall’abuso.
Per me è stata una rivelazione.
Se non dà alcun effetto psicotropo è più semplice da evitare.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quello è il ministero.
> Non vedo la possibilità di interessi nel dire di NON consumare.
> Altri hanno parlato degli effetti è di come senza alcol non ci si diverte o ci si diverte meno.
> Il vino è buonissimo. Piace anche a me. L’ho sempre bevuto, finché non ho saputo che i danni vengono dall’uso e non dall’abuso.
> ...


Ma perché evitarlo senza abusarne? 
Anche la nutrizionista nella dieta mi ha inserito 2 bicchieri di vino rosso in 2 pasti
Continuo a pensare che tu sia davvero esagerata 
E quando compro o regalo vino l’ultimo motivo per cui lo faccio è fare del male
Non mi presento mai a un invito a cena a casa di qualcuno senza una bottiglia di buon vino


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma perché evitarlo senza abusarne?
> Anche la nutrizionista nella dieta mi ha inserito 2 bicchieri di vino rosso in 2 pasti
> Continuo a pensare che tu sia davvero esagerata
> E quando compro o regalo vino l’ultimo motivo per cui lo faccio è fare del male
> Non mi presento mai a un invito a cena a casa di qualcuno senza una bottiglia di buon vino


Confermi che anche per te, come per me, il vino è parte della cultura e segno di convivialità e di  cura per chi cucina. Ovviamente non c’è né in te, né nella suocera di Ulisse, né in tutti coloro che hanno fatto un regalo alcolico alcuna malevolenza! Ma ci mancherebbe!
Se il problema è l’uso e non l’abuso, il concedere due bicchieri al giorno è riduzione del danno. 
Ho informato di una cosa di cui sono venuta a conoscenza di recente. Tra l’altro grazie a mio genero che apprezza il vino e a cui lo facevo sempre trovare. Non lo volevo ammazzare!


----------



## ipazia (20 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quello è il *ministero*.
> Non vedo la possibilità di interessi nel dire di NON consumare.
> Altri hanno parlato degli effetti è di come senza alcol non ci si diverte o ci si diverte meno.
> Il vino è buonissimo. Piace anche a me. L’ho sempre bevuto, finché non ho saputo che* i danni vengono dall’uso e non dall’abuso.*
> ...


Il grassetto è tutto un programma 

da dove credevi venisse l'abuso?
Dalla malattia?? Dalla a-normalità???

EDIT: quell'AB ha creato tante false sicurezze quante zanzare ci sono nel mondo...e danni e giudizi moralistici sulle persone da aver vergogna. 

Vai a studiarti le giravolte del primo grassetto, che forse contestualizzi anche questa ennesima...


----------



## Ulisse (20 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Tua suocera non lo sa.
> Oppure non vuole saperlo, come la maggior parte delle persone che non vogliono rinunciare a una cosa che fa parte della cultura e delle abitudini, che trovano con un buon sapore e che dà anche effetti psicotropi graditi.


mah.
probabilmente è in buona fede. Lo offre pure ai figli.
Io comunque preferisco non rischiare e già sono incerca di una casa di cura, stile lager, a non meno di 600km da casa mia.


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi il fatto che possano essere ritirati farmaci, in base a evidenze successive, invalida le evidenze dei danni da alcol?
> Allora potresti usare i farmaci ritirati con un buon bicchiere di vino.


No no io mi faccio sempre latte e cognac, guarisce tutto. 

Le evidenze comunque c'erano anche prima è che per "vari" Motivi vengono messi da parte. 
Un esempio è stato aulin, L'Italia è stato l'ultimo paese a limitarlo. 
Ripeto demonizzare un bicchiere di vino è eccessivo, anche quando friggi tu puoi scortare, basta osservare le dovute cautele, tutto può essere pericoloso.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> No no io mi faccio sempre latte e cognac, guarisce tutto.
> 
> Le evidenze comunque c'erano anche prima è che per "vari" Motivi vengono messi da parte.
> Un esempio è stato aulin, L'Italia è stato l'ultimo paese a limitarlo.
> Ripeto demonizzare un bicchiere di vino è eccessivo, anche quando friggi tu puoi scortare, basta osservare le dovute cautele, tutto può essere pericoloso.


Ribadisco: perché le evidenze dell’Aulin sono valide (e perché (forse) occultate vi è un interesse) e quelle dell‘alcol no, di cui non vedo interesse? Semmai vi è interesse da parte dei produttori (come già è avvenuto per il tabacco) a nasconderle.


----------



## Cattivik (20 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi risulta che fosse salutista. Poveretto è vissuto in un'epoca con una medicina approssimativa.


Ma era un pessimista cosmico... hai antenati a Recanati?

Cattivik

PS Azzz su quelle colline ci fanno un bianco da favola...


----------



## Brunetta (20 Marzo 2022)

Cattivik ha detto:


> Ma era un pessimista cosmico... hai antenati a Recanati?
> 
> Cattivik
> 
> PS Azzz su quelle colline ci fanno un bianco da favola...


No


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Marzo 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma perché evitarlo senza abusarne?
> Anche la nutrizionista nella dieta mi ha inserito 2 bicchieri di vino rosso in 2 pasti
> Continuo a pensare che tu sia davvero esagerata
> E quando compro o regalo vino l’ultimo motivo per cui lo faccio è fare del male
> Non mi presento mai a un invito a cena a casa di qualcuno senza una bottiglia di buon vino


Del resto anche passeggiare per Milano respirando NOx e’ dannoso per la salute senza abusarne, basta un quarto d’ora al giorno per camminare da Palestro a Lima, oppure stando chiusi in casa pensando che si respiri aria pulita. Su Amazon vendono maschere anti NOx 529 euro, parrebbe che un filtro duri 15000 ore di utilizzo intenso.
Oh, oggi ero proprio a Milano e non ho visto nessuno con maschera anti NOx. A dire la verità manco la mascherina all’aperto tenevano, non obbligatoria per il Covid, ma tanto utile per gli ossidi di azoto.
Che incoscienti che sono.
Possono evitare di respirare Gas anche senza abusarne e non lo fanno.
E lo dice pure il ministero della salute, ma niente si preferisce bere e respirare in santa pace.


----------



## CIRCE74 (21 Marzo 2022)

Toglietemi tutto ma non il mio aperitivo di sabato e domenica sera...e se capita di vedersi tra amiche per fare due chiacchiere anche fra settimana... Spritz o prosecco...


----------



## omicron (27 Marzo 2022)

l’ho comprata e me la bevo pure

Sai che dormita dopo?


----------

